# Fuente dependiente en PSPICE. Pregunta



## maj1c (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola a todos. Me acabo de topar con este foro y he estado leyendolo, me parece muy interesante 

Lo que pasa es lo siguiente:

Quisiera saber si es posible que en el Pspice, cuando se trabaja con una H_POLY o cualquier otra fuente dependiente, se le puede poner que esta dependa de algun otro parámetro el circuito no sólo por un factor, sino por una ecuación.

Mi profesor me encargo hacer circuitos equivalentes de transistores Mosfet del tipo N y tipo P. Lo que se me ocurre es poner en una parte del circuito una fuente de corriente dependiente del voltaje del Gate-Source por la siguiente ecuación:

I=Kn(Vgs-Vtn)^2

Pero no se cómo ponerlo, o si se puede siquiera, en el programa.

¿Alguna idea de cómo hacer esto?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------

